# Help with DNS and WINS



## alstar (Mar 16, 2010)

Hello Folks,Alright here is the thing and I hope you can help me out!We had a major issues at one of our locations to our file server which crashed and could not be brought up and we had to demote our working domain controller (W2k3 SP2) and rename it to the old file server name and change its ip address to match the file server and bring it up.The Dcpromo down was graceful and I checked the meta data too just to be sure and didnt find anything also un-installed DNS from the DC after demoting it.I logged on to our FSMO role holder and delete the host record for that DC from the Name Servers entry for both forward and reverse lookup zones.Now here is the starnge part....When I ping the old domain controler name : DC001 I get a reply from the new IP address which is now assigned to the file server FILE001, and when I ping the fiile server I obv get a succesfull reply.Now I understand that somehwere in DNS or WINS the old enrty is present and I want to remove that coz I would be bringing up the old DC with same name (DC001) on a new server , but if there is an existing old entry I will have issues when I promo the DC up.Can anyone help me in removing the old entry from WINS?


----------

